# Question for those that have been matched with children.



## Milktray (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi All

We are literally just starting on our adoption journey and so have lots of questions and queries!!

I was just wondering what was the average timescale that it has taken to be placed with a child/children?

From what I can gather, it seems that after all the SW visits, homestudies and prep courses it's around 1-2 years?

T x


----------



## Boomerang girl (Jan 24, 2004)

i think thats a pretty fair estimate.
ours will be about two, which seems pretty normal. some people get "lucky" with an efficient LA and fast match/placement. the whole process can be full-on though once you have done/are doing the prep course so a bit longer doesn't seem so import ant once the system is underway. good luck,
kylie
x


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Hi T

Here's a guide to how long our process took.

Feb 2003 Started with Home visit from SW to start process.
April 2003 offered a place on course but on our hols
June 2003 Did prep course
Sept 2003 Allocated Sw who went on long term sick!
Nov 2003 Allocated new SW started home study
April 2004 Went to panel
July 2004 Matched to two little girls but have to wait until freeing orders are done
October 2004 Approved at matching panel and meet our girls
Nov 2004 First little girl moves in 
Dec 2004 Second little girl moves in

As you can see all in all about 22 months.

Hope this helps

Good luck
Karen x


----------



## Milktray (Jun 12, 2005)

Thanks for the info Kylie and Karen  

By the way Karen, if you don't mind me asking how old were your little girls when they came home?

T x


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

I was one of the lucky ones and it took 12 months to the day.

10/6/04 Info evening.
30/6/04 Prep training 3 days over 3 weeks.
Aug 04 allocated SW. 2x Home visit.
Sept 04 SW left!!!!!(slight hick-up)
Oct 04 new SW allocated.
Dec 04 started home study.
Jan05 finished Home study.
March 05 panel. 
April 05 form e baby boy 7 months.
May05 matching panel.
Brought our 9 month son home on 10/6/05.......................12 months to the day. 

cheers and goodluck.


----------



## Milktray (Jun 12, 2005)

Wow 12mths - that's really amazing!!

T x


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

T

Our first little girl turned two about a week after she moved in and our youngest was coming up for 13 months (they are sisters)

Karen x


----------



## Milktray (Jun 12, 2005)

aaahh, that's lovely that they are sisters.  Ideally we would like a sibling group.

Did you get to see photos of them before you met them?

T x


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

T

Yes we did but nothing prepares you for meeting them in the flesh!  We also had a meeting with their FP's first to find our more information about things they like and dislike etc.

Karen x


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Hiya T

Think we were among the very lucky ones - ours was 13 months altogether.

We officially applied in April 2004
We had checks and medicals in May 2004
We went on prep course in July 2004
We met our SW and started home study in August 2004
We were approved as adoptive parents in February 2005 - and excactly one month to the day, (17th March) we heard about our daughter for first time.
We went to matching panel in May and she came home to live with us 23rd May 2005.

We know that we have been extremely lucky. Our daughter was 18 months when we first heard about her, although due to delays in getting to panel, she had turned 20months by the time we met her. She is now a delightful 22 month old!!

Don't be put off by the timescale though - we seemed to be busy with one thing or another the whole time, and it flew by!
Also social worker's holidays and sickleave can really upset things, but it's worth it in the end!!

Good luck x


----------

